# Do you know your State Tree?



## Jace (Jun 27, 2022)

Pennsylvania means "Penn's Woods".
But, how many know the _official tree of *their state*_?

Here's a sampling:
Florida - Cabbage Palmetto 
Indiana - Yellow Poplar 
Massachusetts - American Elm 
Michigan - Eastern White Pine 
Montana - Ponderosa Pine 
New Jersey - Northern Red Oak 
New York -Sugar Maple 
Oregon - Douglas Fir 
Pennsylvania - Eastern Hemlock 
Texas - Pecan 
Virginia - Flowering Dogwood 

You can agree to where you are...or "state" your own!


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2022)

I didn't have any idea what it was and had to look it up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2022)

Yup!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Ohio  -  Buckeye


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 27, 2022)

Nebraska is the cottonwood.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2022)

The White Oak for Connecticut

It was chosen to honor the gigantic Charter Oak that grew in the city of Hartford until the 1850s.

In 1662, Connecticut had already been granted its independence through the efforts of Governor John Winthrop Jr., who traveled to England to appeal for the state’s autonomy to King Charles II. Governor Winthrop received a *Royal Charter* as evidence of the King’s approval. 

When King Charles II passed away, though, the crown was passed to his brother, King James II. James II forced many states and colonies to join the Dominion of New England, even those, like Connecticut, that held Royal Charters.

In October 1687, Sir Edmund Andros, who had been appointed governor-general by King James II, brought a small army to Hartford to retrieve the Royal Charter, intending to revoke it. He was met with hostility from the colonists. One night, in a dim candle-lit room, Sir Andros met with the Connecticut leaders. The meeting went on for hours and soon the argument became heated, but was interrupted when the candle was suddenly put out.

When the candle was re-lit, it was found that the Royal Charter was gone. 

According to one version, a Connecticut captain named James Wadsworth took the Royal Charter and hid it inside a large white oak tree. Another version of this story says that the Royal Charter present during the meeting was not the original copy, and Sir Andros — who stole it while the light was out — took the duplicate without his knowing.

Nearly one hundred and seventy years after the incident, the mystery was solved. On August 21, 1856, a violent storm passed over Connecticut and uprooted a massive white oak that stood in Hartford, *revealing the state’s Royal Charter.* This resulted in naming that specific oak tree the “Charter Oak,” and making the white oak the state tree of Connecticut.

To preserve the tree’s historical significance, some of its wood was made into three chairs, which are on display and in use in Hartford’s Capitol Building.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 27, 2022)

Here in Washington State it's the Western Hemlock.  Really should have been the Douglas Fir but those sneaky "Oreganders" picked it first.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2022)

The pecan is a species of hickory native to the southern United States and northern Mexico in the region of the Mississippi River. The tree is cultivated for its seed in the southern United States, primarily in Georgia, New Mexico, and Texas, as well as Mexico, which produces nearly half of the world total.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 27, 2022)

Pinyon Pine here.
haha!  For years I thought the state flower was white plastic bags hanging from chain link fences!


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 27, 2022)

I thought Colorado's state tree was the Aspen, but when I googled it turned out to be the Blue Spruce.  I am sad it isn't the Aspen.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

*The majestic White Oak is Illinois' State Tree

*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 226932


Wow, _someone_ could have a field day critiquing this list.  (-;


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Wow, _someone_ could have a field day critiquing this list.  (-;


How about ours?

https://codes.ohio.gov/ohio-revised-code/chapter-5


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 27, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *The majestic White Oak is Illinois' State Tree
> 
> View attachment 226925*


Beautiful!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> How about ours?
> 
> https://codes.ohio.gov/ohio-revised-code/chapter-5


Someone beat us to it, believe it or not!  Go Buckeyes!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 226932


Gotta love the state vehicle!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

England's' national tree.. is the Mighty Oak


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

...and this is the national Tree of Scotland

The Scots Pine...


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 27, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> https://codes.ohio.gov/ohio-revised-code/chapter-5



Interesting that Ohio has one day for suicide prevention, but a week for 'forest products' and a whole month for 'maple syrup products'.  I'm guessing the Maple Syrup businesses gave a really big campaign donation!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2022)

Kansas is the Cottonwood.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 27, 2022)

Beautiful when green in summer, and the fall golds and red leaves are pretty on the hills.


----------



## David777 (Jun 27, 2022)

From a May 2021 road trip downsized for web, sequoia sempervirens.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 27, 2022)

Eastern White Pine is Ontario's Provincial tree.
Maple is our National tree.
.. even though this is for the U.S.A.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 27, 2022)

David777 said:


> From a May 2021 road trip downsized for web, sequoia sempervirens.


I think the Calif state tree is the Redwood, yes?

Sadly, a bunch of them burned up in wildfires last year...up in the Redwood Forest. I read that some of them were at least 3,000 years old.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2022)

*Western red cedar is British Columbia‘s provincial tree.*


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 27, 2022)

I figgered that the pine tree must be the Colorado state tree and found out the Blue Spruce is the state tree.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Someone beat us to it, believe it or not!  Go Buckeyes!


Oh  Em  ... I'm originally from Ohio   .... lived in NE Ohio until I was 29,   and we had buckeye trees in the backyard.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I think the Calif state tree is the Redwood, yes?
> 
> Sadly, a bunch of them burned up in wildfires last year...up in the Redwood Forest. I read that some of them were at least 3,000 years old.


Yes, California Redwood.
And, in 2013, Gov. Newsome declared the avocado our state fruit!


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 27, 2022)

Australia does not have State Trees.
We have Floral Emblems.
My State - Western Australia's Floral Emblem is the Kangaroo Paw


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 27, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> And, in 2013, Gov. Newsome declared the avocado our state fruit!


Makes sense.


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Mine is a flower, not a tree, It's the Waratah


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 27, 2022)

flowering dogwood

Why is the flowering dogwood Missouri's state tree?


Soon after, dogwood trees brighten the hillsides with brilliant white flowers. *Missourians love the showy blooms so much*, the flowering dogwood was named the official state tree in 1955.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 27, 2022)

@Tish 
@Bretrick 

The Australian State flowers are all so unique. I bought a pottery tea set made by a local artist, when I lived in S.A.  It has the Sturt Desert Pea on all the pieces.


----------



## timoc (Jun 27, 2022)

Do you know your State Tree?​
I nipped into a supermarket for a pee today and exclaimed to myself, *"Look at the 'State of the Lavatree'*."


----------



## Tommy (Jun 28, 2022)

New Hampshire's state tree is the white birch (also called paper birch).


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 28, 2022)

Not surprisingly, Scotland's national tree is the "Scots Pine".  Somewhat strangely, the national animal is the Unicorn.


----------



## oldman (Jun 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> England's' national tree.. is the Mighty Oak


This tree has a huge burl on it. The burl alone may bring a nice penny, if sold.


----------



## Jace (Jun 28, 2022)

Maryland=Wye Oak....or White Oak


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 28, 2022)

oldman said:


> This tree has a huge burl on it. The burl alone may bring a nice penny, if sold.


I remember when those burl wood tables were so popular.  Some friends of mine that live in the foothills have one.


----------



## oldman (Jun 29, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I remember when those burl wood tables were so popular.  Some friends of mine that live in the foothills have one.


I have seen other people carve other things out if them, even animals, sears and just decorative items.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2022)

Arizona .. Palo  Verde


----------



## David777 (Jun 30, 2022)

Actually here in California, both our 2 sequoia species share the state tree designation.  The image in the above post are coastal redwoods, sequoia sempervirens, amidst a sea of sword ferns in Del Norte County while the below 2005 4x5 film work is a cloud fog enveloped giant sequoia, _sequoia gigantea_, in the Sierra Nevada in Tulare County.  Also because of PD's above Missouri dogwood image, I chose this one because the autumn leaves of this Pacific dogwood, _cornus nutallii_, turn to some glowingly warm color shades while noting their spring flowers are likewise large and white.  Actually not petals but sepals and off-white slightly green. The frame lower right light yellow is end of season thimbleberry, _rubus parviflorus_, a few that have sweet delicious red berries.


----------

